# Chewing - again!



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bumping up - I'm okay if it's just a phase that he'll grow out of. If not, I need to start corrective training asap. I'm at a loss. He's very sweet and smart. I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My guess is it's just a phase because Enzo has been doing the same thing (although, on a lesser level) the past few weeks. My FIL's fiance's young daughter made FIL a little log cabin out of popsicle sticks. It has been sitting on this table next to the couch for MONTHS and Enzo decided to chew the roof to shreds a few weeks ago. He's also going through a major paper shredding phase. I read somewhere that they go through a 2nd teething phase later on, but I'm not sure when exactly that is. I know they're the same age so let's both just pray reeeeal hard that it's just a phase! lol


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They always need something to chew so do you provide better alternatives? But The aggressive chewing does slow down as they get older.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, it makes me feel a little better that Enzo's the exact same age and going through the same type of thing.

Ian'sgran, I don't know what else to give him! He's got the Kong that dispenses treats. He's got a Kong ball, the Kong bee-hive looking thing (3 of those) umpteen bones with peanut butter and a Kong pull toy. He chews on all of those (excep the dispense one) and the next minute - bam!

Again, if there's light at the end of the tunnel and no more I can do at this point except keep all of the bad things out of his reach, then that's what I'll do.

I've been checking his pooh ALL THE TIME - is he going? Yes. Any foreign objects? No. So, he's not EATING the stuffing, just tearing things up! 

Hmmmmmm, I wonder if Coley has Enzo's phone number or e-mail and they're corresponding somehow. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Duke's Momma said:


> Hmmmmmm, I wonder if Coley has Enzo's phone number or e-mail and they're corresponding somehow. Hmmmmmmm


You better not make Coley a Facebook...if they get to be friends on there, we'll REALLY be in trouble!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> You better not make Coley a Facebook...if they get to be friends on there, we'll REALLY be in trouble!


:thanks: for the heads up on the face book thing. He's been on me to create one for him - now I know why! :listen: I don't even have one myself. However, the other day my lap top was out of it's case and I could have sworn I put it away. :doh:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bumping up in case anyone else has any ideas or to confirm that he'll outgrow it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger got really "chewy" awhile back...I don't know his exact age but judging by his estimated age, it would have been around that time frame. I think some dogs are also more of a "chewer" than other dogs. What worked for me was bumping up his exercise during this teething phase, having "special" bones brought out 3-5 times a week, and keeping his nylabones out every day. 

Honestly, we'd go for 3-4 walks a day ranging from 30-60 min long, I'd make weekly play dates for him for a few hours at a time, we'd go to off-leash parks 2-3 times a week and go hiking on the weekends. His chewing lessened by how much exercise he got. For instance, after 6 hours of hiking on Sunday he wouldn't chew on anything until about wednesday, then gradually the chewing would start up again.

His 'special' dog bones are only provided a few times a week and since they're 'special' he really goes to town on them. A good chew session on those (for about 60-90 minutes) tires him out and then it's naptime. I freshen his non-special nylabones by boiling them in chicken/beef broth a few times a month and they're out for whenever he gets the urge to chew.

At this point, I'd be correcting your pup for chewing on inappropriate items since he does (or should) know better. We don't correct when they're puppies since they're learning what's okay to chew on; sofa no, redirect to toy. But your guy probably knows the difference by now and as long as he's getting sufficient exercise so he's not taking his pent-up energy/frustration out by chewing, it's time he gets a correction when he's chewing on something he shouldn't be. A sharp 'no' and then provide something he should be chewing on. 

I think if you play around with exercise, access to special bones, etc you will find a routine that works. It took a few months before I worked out what works best for keeping Ranger's chewing under control, though he wouldn't chew on inappropriate items; he'd start getting nippy and bite when playing. I found that out after we moved and I lost his box of nylabones and kongs. He went from chewing on them 3-5 times a week to not having anything to chew for a month...and I ended up with a big hole in my scarf because of that. I gave him a nylabone and he chewed it to a shiv within 2 days.

Good luck! Hope some of this helps!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cindy, for the chewathon duration, you may want to tether young Coley to you when you can't watch him. Even if it's a long line (but not long enough to go into another room!), you will have better control of what he's up to and be able to correct him before the trangression gets truly naughty. You also might work on his "stay", so put him in a stay on a mat in the kitchen while you're cooking, or in a "stay" at your feet when you're on the computer. Minimize his opportunities for destruction not by putting everything away (how does he learn if there are no goodies to munch on?) but by correcting each and every time he is inappropriate. Good luck! I saw his sister Diva at the Rocky Mountain Cluster dog show this weekend; she's adorable!!!


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

not sure if this is a good suggestion or not, but a friend of mine had a dog that loved to chew on shoes and the bottoms of chairs, corner of furniture...things like that. he said bitter apple spray works wonders. it's safe for people, furniture, etc. but dogs hate it and once it touches their nose, they spend forever trying to get rid of it. it's all natural and i've seen it in stores. never had to try it myself. i'm sure it would be safe for a blanket.


----------

